# Vehicle Loses Power Under 3 Rpms



## dketteringham (Aug 23, 2008)

OK..we are going nuts with this..a 92 Saturn 2-dr coupe 1.9L DOHC, it wants to drag back and loses power when going in reverse, or when going forward slowly (from a stop for examle), it runs great in drive and if we throttle it up by hand while checking it (up on the ramps) it still drags under 3 rpms...
we have changed spark plugs and wires, changed trans fluid and filter (burnt), replaced fuel filter, checked the exhaust system...muffler had rusted thru in a couple places, chopped the muffler off--still dragging, absolutely nothing made this vehicle stop dragging...(possible even more stuff tried..but I am writing this for my son)..Sooooooo any other ideas? thanks, Mary


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The best place to start is to get the error codes out of the computer. Autozone auto parts will do this for you for free if you don't know how.


----------



## fleetdude1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have an internal transmission problem. You said the trans fluid was changed and was burnt. I would have technician look at the vehicle that specializes in transmission repair.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it stalling? Check the catalytic converter as well.


----------



## dketteringham (Aug 23, 2008)

*Vehicle Loses Power*

thanks for replying..already checked the cat converter..it is like new! any other suggestions? thanks, Mary


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

have you checked the timing chain? it may be stretched and retarding the timing enough to cause your problem.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

wire_twister said:


> have you checked the timing chain? it may be stretched and retarding the timing enough to cause your problem.


Check the chain as wire_twister stated. Also check the ECT and the wiring connector. The ECT's on pre '97 Saturns are known for cracking (sending a low temperature reading to the PCM) and the connection corroding. Also make make sure that the correct PCV is installed.

The way Saturn S-Series autotransaxles get reverse is to engage second forward gear and using an actuator (dog clutch) to engage the reverse gears. The dog clutch will disengage at 2600 RPM while in reverse or/and about 25 MPH (normal). It is normal for these trans. to develop 450-500 psi in reverse and you should use an OEM trans. filter. I've seen a number of aftermaket fail causing a major pressure leak. Also check the wiring to the trans temp sensor as it can be broken when removing the trans filter.

Other trans common problems are a loose input shaft nut. The nut is the seal between second and third gears. You could be loosing pressure into the other gear. They also have a redesigned valve body upper half for low pressure problem fix. Both of these issues generally cause a delay into reverse.

Good luck.

Added: More symptoms and what you tested would be helpful, as it is very difficult to help you in the right direction over the internet.


----------



## dketteringham (Aug 23, 2008)

*Vehicle Loses Power...*

WOW! thank you all very much for all the varied suggested solutions..finally we found the culprit....we pulled the hose off the EGR valve and sensor and now it's runnin' like a top..at any speed/in any direction..!!...lol....(like I said..a temporary fix)!! :whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear you've got it figured out. When you change the EGR valve, with the valve removed, start the engine. Note it will cause the engine to rev high, so be prepared to turn it off and do not stand directly in front of the ports as the exhaust and carbon deposits will come out flying. This will clean out the exhaust passages to the valve.


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

Clutchcargo said:


> The best place to start is to get the error codes out of the computer. Autozone auto parts will do this for you for free if you don't know how.


Autozone can only do this if the car is 1997 or newer, so this would not work for the OP's 1992 saturn.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Charles said:


> Autozone can only do this if the car is 1997 or newer, so this would not work for the OP's 1992 saturn.


Right, because that is when they switched to OBD II. The op could jumper A & B on the ALDL and count the flashes of the check engine light to get the codes or use a scan tool to view the data stream.


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

dketteringham said:


> WOW! thank you all very much for all the varied suggested solutions..finally we found the culprit....we pulled the hose off the EGR valve and sensor and now it's runnin' like a top..at any speed/in any direction..!!...lol....(like I said..a temporary fix)!! :whistling2::thumbsup:


That's the good news but I am happy to read that how people give suggestions. Its a good attitude.


----------

